

BigString:  Silicon Snake Oil - earle
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/16/big-string-secures-im-messages/#comment-2184574

======
earle
the fact that tc is even covering this only further increases the probability
of it being taken off my news reader.

Security isnt solved with smoke and mirrors. Comprehensive desktop
cryptography solutions have existed for years on end.

------
zkinion
I finally agree with TC, that seems pretty pointless.

